# Anyone else have trouble with PIs on trainer?



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I suck at doing PIs on my trainer. I keep the wattage up (no beeping from my computer) but the end results are either right at my FTP or 4-5 watts below.

When I do them on a hill by my house or even on a flat..my avg wattage is SIGNIFICANTLY higher...to the tune of 25-35 watts higher on average.

I don't get it..is it because the conditions are that different with fluid trainer resistance or maybe i'm too distracted by the sweating (even with a fan blasting on me) and how uncomfortable I am sitting still.

Anyway, just curious if anyone else has problems training indoors. The only good part is that my wattage is much more level/consistent when I'm indoors..its much more erratic (terrain, wind, etc.) when riding outdoors even when going uphill.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

See this:
http://alex-cycle.blogspot.com/2009/01/turbocharged-training.html


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

doh. great article. makes perfect sense.


----------

